# Helm Fullface Enduro - Bikepark - DH



## Risiko (18. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen! Ich habe schon diverse Test und Threads hier und bei Pinkbike/Vital gewälzt zu dem Thema, kann mich aber immer noch nicht so recht entscheiden..

Ich werde ab Sommer (wenn möglich wegen Covid...) ins Enduro-Renngeschehen einsteigen. Gleichzeitig hat mein aktueller Helm (Fox Rampage Comp) schon ein paar Jahre runter. Überwiegend werde ich weiterhin DH / Bikepark fahren. Jetzt hätte ich gerne ein Helm für alles (bei den Transferstages kommt der Helm an den Rucksack und ein Giro Chronicle auf den Kopf).

Sicherheit ist mir wegen der Rennen am wichtigsten. MIPS oder was vergleichbares wäre deshalb gut. Belüftung und Gewicht kommen danach. Optik ist nicht Priorität 1 aber richtig kacke sollte er jetzt auch nicht aussehen. Gerne hätte ich einen TL D4 und Fox Rampage Carbon, jedoch liegen > 400/500 über meinem Budget.

Jetzt gibt es echt viele Optionen: POC Coron Air Spin, Troy Lee D3 Fiberlite (kein MIPS o.ä.), Giro Disciple, Bell Full-9 Fusion und viele weitere Modelle von Bluegrass, Leatt, 100% etc. Leider habe ich gerade was die Modellreihen angeht etwas den Überblick verloren, die Tests, die ich gefunden habe, sind v.a. < 2020 (mtb news gibt es einen 2020er Test, aber eher die 500€ Modelle).

Mir scheint der Bell Full-9 Fusion ein guter Kompromiss zw. Sicherheit, Gewicht und Preis zu sein. Belüftung soll leider mäßig sein. Giro Disciple gefällt mir auch, aber der 2018er Pinkbike Test viel recht schlecht aus.. Im Bikemarkt gibt es ein paar Optionen, aber gebrauchter Helm ist natürlich so eine Sache.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den genannten Helmen oder übersehe ich ein gutes Modell? Danke!

Edit: Leatt DBX 4.0 ist auch interessant: etwas ähnliches wie MIPS, optisch top, und sehr leicht. Haken?


----------



## pollmannmax (22. März 2021)

Moin Moin 
Ich hatte den 100% Status bis zu einem Crash, der leider nicht optimal für den Helm ausgegangen ist. Für Enduro-Rennen, mit denen ich ebenfalls dieses Jahr starten wollte, sollen die Endura Fullface Helme ganz gut geeignet sein. Guter Schutz und minimales Gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Risiko (22. März 2021)

Danke! Ich hab jetzt mal den Leatt DBX 4.0 bestellt. Sollte laut Tests und Meinungen für Bikepark und Endurorennen gleichermaßen passen. Mal sehen. Wenn er für den Bikepark zu wenig ist, hol ich mir vllt das neue Modell vom Fox Rampage auch noch dazu. Der kommt mit MIPS für 149.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (22. März 2021)

Risiko schrieb:


> Danke! Ich hab jetzt mal den Leatt DBX 4.0 bestellt. Sollte laut Tests und Meinungen für Bikepark und Endurorennen gleichermaßen passen. Mal sehen. Wenn er für den Bikepark zu wenig ist, hol ich mir vllt das neue Modell vom Fox Rampage auch noch dazu. Der kommt mit MIPS für 149.


Die Idee mit den zwei Helmen für Enduro-Rennen und Bikepark ist wahrscheinlich nicht verkehrt, gerade, wenn's auch um Gewicht und Belüftung geht. Es gibt einige Enduro-Rennen, auf denen auch während der Transfer-Etappen FF-Helmpflicht besteht (wie das überprüft wird, ist nochmal ne andere Frage, im blödesten Fall steht n Streckenposten umme Ecke und fischt dich raus, schon so gesehen). 
Dazu wäre es mit zu doof, noch einen zweiten Helm mitzuschleppen. Mit dem Leatt biste erstmal gut beraten.


----------



## hasardeur (18. April 2021)

Klinke mich mal ein. Ihr schreibt sicher vom DBX 4.0 in der DH, nicht in der Enduro-Ausführung, also mit festem Kinnbügel. Wie ist der denn von der Belüftung und Sitz? Ich komme vom Fox Proframe und suche einen neuen Helm, mit der einem nicht den Atem raubt, wenn man auch mal ein bisschen Kurbeln muss. Die Enduro-Variante vom DBX finde ich nicht so toll. Ich mag die abnehmbaren Kinnbügel nicht, egal bei welchem Fabrikat.


----------



## der Trixxer (18. April 2021)

Wie wäre es mit dem:









						Seven Project 23 ABS Helm blau / rot um         99,99 € statt         149,99 €
					

Finden Sie eine riesen Auswahl an Produkten auf www.alltricks.de




					www.alltricks.de
				




Gibt es auch in Glasfaser und Carbon. Soll sehr gut belüftet sein.


----------



## hasardeur (18. April 2021)

Ich weiß nicht. Habe einen normalen Helm von 7IDP und verschiedene Protektoren. Letzteres können sie, Helme hatte ich keinen guten Eindruck.

Habe gerade einen TLD Stage bestellt. Mal schauen, wie der so ist.


----------



## Daniel_93 (18. April 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich komme vom Fox Proframe und suche einen neuen Helm, mit der einem nicht den Atem raubt, wenn man auch mal ein bisschen Kurbeln muss.


Ist das beim Proframe der Fall? Ich überlege nämlich, mir den für selbst pedalierte Strecken zusätzlich zum Park-FF zuzulegen... Bisher hatte ich nur Gutes zur Belüftung gelesen.


----------



## imfluss (18. April 2021)

Schon Mal den ixs angeschaut? https://www.bike-components.de/de/i...t7hwAToAu7o4mdSLtiObPVRhfMkbhkiwaAheVEALw_wcB


----------



## hasardeur (18. April 2021)

Nein, luftig ist der Proframe und gut gesessen hat er auch. Mit den beiliegenden Polstern kann man ihn gut auf die eigene Rübe anpassen. Mich hat nur gestört, dass die MIPS Schale an der Stirn scheuert. Wenn man dort das dickere Polster nehmen kann (ich bekam mit dem Kopfschmerzen), ist es wahrscheinlich auch viel angenehmer.
Aktuell sind die Proframe aber auch teuer und damit die Konkurrenz einen Blick wert. Deutlich schwerer als der TLD Stage ist der Proframe allerdings auch.
Der IXS sieht auch ganz gut aus, eben ähnlich ich dem Proframe. Der Leat DBX 4.0 ist allerdings doch rechts schwer für einen Endurohelm (ist ja auch ein DH Helm) und hat deutlich mehr Polster, was ihn zwar zu einem gut belüfteten DH Helm macht, allerdings nicht an die Spezialisten heranreicht.

Ich warte mal auf den Stage. Sieht vom Konzept aus, wie das, was ich suche und mit 690 g auch noch leicht.


----------



## Risiko (18. April 2021)

Sitz vom Leatt ist soweit erstmal gut. Belüftung scheint auch gut, aber noch nicht z.b. im uphill getestet.
Verarbeitung fand ich aber nur mittelmäßig muss ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (18. April 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. Habe einen normalen Helm von 7IDP und verschiedene Protektoren. Letzteres können sie, Helme hatte ich keinen guten Eindruck.
> 
> Habe gerade einen TLD Stage bestellt. Mal schauen, wie der so ist.


Wie kannst du den Helm beurteilen, wenn du ihn nicht kennst? Ich werde ihn mir bestellen, da er in englisch-sprachigen Reviews gut wegkommt und in ABS super günstig ist. Ich habe einen Dirthelm von 7idp und kann nicht klagen.


----------



## hasardeur (18. April 2021)

Ich hatte bisher den M1 und M2. Ich beurteile nicht den neuen Helm, sondern habe meine Erfahrungen mit den bisherigen Helmen geschildert. Die Qualität war nicht so toll. Den günstigen Preis hat man an verschiedenen Details bemerkt. Das Beste war noch, dass mein erster M2 problemlos von Cosmic getauscht wurde, da sich die Polster nach kurzer Zeit auflösten.
M1 und M2 waren nur Derivate, die man unter mehreren Labels kaufen konnte, O’Neal, Urge, 661, Uvex etc. beim M1, der M2 war eigentlich ein O‘Neal Orbiter.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (19. April 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nein, luftig ist der Proframe und gut gesessen hat er auch. Mit den beiliegenden Polstern kann man ihn gut auf die eigene Rübe anpassen. Mich hat nur gestört, dass die MIPS Schale an der Stirn scheuert. Wenn man dort das dickere Polster nehmen kann (ich bekam mit dem Kopfschmerzen), ist es wahrscheinlich auch viel angenehmer.


Ich schmeiß mal noch den MET Parachute in die Runde, sehr leicht, ASTM-zertifiziert und mit Ratschensystem im Nacken.
Hat ein Gel-Stirnpolster, was das Scheuern verhindern sollte (bei mir tut's das). Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Helm und durfte ihn auch schon testen. 

Einziges Ausschlusskriterium sind ggf. der Verschluss mit zwei D-Ringen (man gewöhnt sich dran) und die mangelnde Möglichkeit, die Brille unters Visier zu klemmen, falls dir das wichtig ist.


----------



## hasardeur (19. April 2021)

Doppel D Verschluss ist eigentlich der beste. Der MET fällt für mich aber aus. Der alte Parachute ist mir zu klein (Kinnbügel, Kopfabdeckung), der neue hat einen abnehmbaren Kinnbügel (will ich nicht) und ist mit 880 g fast 200 g schwerer, als der TLD Stage, den ich gestern bestellt habe.
Wenn ich einen Helm mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel suchen würde, wäre der Parachute MCR sicher in der engeren Wahl.

Der TLD Stage ist letztlich ein luftiger D3 mit ASTM-DH-Zertifizierung und damit genau das, was ich gesucht habe. Mit Knapp über 220 € war das Angebot zudem klasse.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (19. April 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Doppel D Verschluss ist eigentlich der beste. Der MET fällt für mich aber aus. Der alte Parachute ist mir zu klein (Kinnbügel, Kopfabdeckung), der neue hat einen abnehmbaren Kinnbügel (will ich nicht) und ist mit 880 g fast 200 g schwerer, als der TLD Stage, den ich gestern bestellt habe.
> Wenn ich einen Helm mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel suchen würde, wäre der Parachute MCR sicher in der engeren Wahl.
> 
> Der TLD Stage ist letztlich ein luftiger D3 mit ASTM-DH-Zertifizierung und damit genau das, was ich gesucht habe. Mit Knapp über 220 € war das Angebot zudem klasse.


Ist der verlinkte "der alte"? Den hab ich jedenfalls (mit festem Kinnbügel) und habe keine Druckstellen oder Platzangst trotz Eierkopp. Aber jede Erbse ist anders - der TLD liest sich super, ist halt auch in ner anderen (Preis)Klasse, aber bei so einem Angebot hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch zugeschlagen.
Hoffentlich passt er, würde mich über ne Rückmeldung hier freuen.


----------



## hasardeur (19. April 2021)

nanananaMUDMAN schrieb:


> Ist der verlinkte "der alte"?


Ja.

Hier der neue: https://www.met-helmets.com/de/shop/mtb-helmets/enduro-helmets/parachute-mcr-mips/






Kostet dann aber auch soviel, wie der TLD Stage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nanananaMADMAN (19. April 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Hier der neue: https://www.met-helmets.com/de/shop/mtb-helmets/enduro-helmets/parachute-mcr-mips/
> 
> ...


Achso, also erstmal keinen neuen nicht-MCR mit festem Kinnbügel.
Sieht jedenfalls deutlich massiver aus als der leichte Deckel, den ich habe...


----------



## hasardeur (27. April 2021)

TLD Stage ist heute angekommen. Die Verarbeitung ist klasse. Mit den Polstern lässt er sich prima an die eigene Rübe anpassen. Gewicht in XL/XXL liegt bei 793 g (mittlere Wangenpolster und dicke übrige Polster).
Gegenüber meinem vorher genutzten Fox Proframe ist der Helm nochmal deutlich leichter, passt besser, besser gepolstert, MIPS scheuert nicht an der Stirn und das Visier ist komplett verstellbar. Das Sichtfeld ist bei beiden sehr groß.

Edit: Der Fox Proframe ist in XL mit 840 g knapp 50 g schwerer. Ich hätte mehr vermutet. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass der TLD den Kopf noch mehr umschließt. Der Fox sitzt im Vergleich fast mehr auf dem Kopf.
Ohne mit dem TLD gefahren zu sein, erscheint er mir deutlich luftiger als der Fox.

Sind auf jeden Fall beides klasse Helme.


----------



## Risiko (27. April 2021)

Konnte mittlerweile den Leatt auch testen. Belüftung super, auch bergauf wenn’s warm ist. Passform und Gewicht auch gut. Verarbeitung Mittel.


----------



## hasardeur (27. April 2021)

Mal ein bisschen Werbung machen. Vielleicht findet Ihr die Idee ja interessant:






						Helmpolster Tauschbörse
					

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe mir mal wieder einen neuen Helm gekauft. Wie bei anderen Modellen auch, hat das Modell der Wahl einige Polstervarianten, um den Helm auf die eigene Rübe anzupassen. Was einerseits eine tolle Anpassbarkeit bringt, sorgt auch dafür, dass sich mit der Zeit ungenutzte und...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Tobcinio7 (16. Juni 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich suche einen FF-Helm,
Nun hab ich einen relativ kleinen Kopf.
trage als Halbschale momentan den POC Tectal XS-S . Als Orientierung….
Budget bis 200€ nicht als zu teuer wäre schön.

danke für eure Rückmeldungen !
Fahre momentan ENDURO… relativer Anfänger und im August gehts in den Bikepark nach Sölden.


----------



## zerocolder (16. Juni 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ich suche einen FF-Helm,
> Nun hab ich einen relativ kleinen Kopf.
> ...


IXS Enduro, Bell Super 3r, Uvex Jakkyl Hde. Bis 200€ ist die Auswahl an FF-Enduro-Helm etwas begrenzt. Oder Man muss auf Angebote abwarten. Ich nutze selber Fox Proframe, hab damals aber etwas mehr als 200€ bezahlt.

Ich bin auch im August in Sölden, genauer gesagt von 13. bis 19.08. (An und Abfahrt).. Wann genau bist du da? Vielleicht können wir ja zusammen den Fernar-Trail abhaken, wenn du lust hast. Ich bin auch relativ auf dem Anfänger-Level.

VG


----------



## Tobcinio7 (16. Juni 2021)

zerocolder schrieb:


> IXS Enduro, Bell Super 3r, Uvex Jakkyl Hde. Bis 200€ ist die Auswahl an FF-Enduro-Helm etwas begrenzt. Oder Man muss auf Angebote abwarten. Ich nutze selber Fox Proframe, hab damals aber etwas mehr als 200€ bezahlt.
> 
> Ich bin auch im August in Sölden, genauer gesagt von 13. bis 19.08. (An und Abfahrt).. Wann genau bist du da? Vielleicht können wir ja zusammen den Fernar-Trail abhaken, wenn du lust hast. Ich bin auch relativ auf dem Anfänger-Level.
> 
> VG


Klingt auf jeden Fall gut,
Bin nur leider in der ersten August Woche da , aber vielleicht kann man irgendwann ja mal darauf zurück kommen 
Wo kommst du denn her ?
Obwohl der Bell Super 3 R ja kein vollwertiger FF-Helm ist oder?


----------



## zerocolder (17. Juni 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Klingt auf jeden Fall gut,
> Bin nur leider in der ersten August Woche da , aber vielleicht kann man irgendwann ja mal darauf zurück kommen
> Wo kommst du denn her ?
> Obwohl der Bell Super 3 R ja kein vollwertiger FF-Helm ist oder?


schade... Na ja, vielleicht ein ander Mal. Ich komme aus Braunschweig, fahre meisten in Harz, Elm und Hannover-Umgebung.. du?

Ja, Bell Super 3 R ist kein vollwertiger FF-Helm. So eine Hybrid Dinge, wie Uvex Jakkyl Hde. Bei Enduro fahren wollt man ja was luftiger und leichter ist als Downhill Helme... 
Sonst fällt mir auch noch MET Parachute (ohne MCR) ein. Passt auch etwa zu deinem Budget..


----------



## baconcookie (17. Juni 2021)

schaut eucht mal das video zum fernrar trail von jasper jauch an und fahrt erstmal die anderen schwarzen singletrails wie Nene, Bodenegg und den unteren teil des leiterberg trails bevor ihr die zusatzkosten für den fernrar zahlt und dann die hälfte nur das rad tragt


----------



## zerocolder (17. Juni 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> schaut eucht mal das video zum fernrar trail von jasper jauch an und fahrt erstmal die anderen schwarzen singletrails wie Nene, Bodenegg und den unteren teil des leiterberg trails bevor ihr die zusatzkosten für den fernrar zahlt und dann die hälfte nur das rad tragt


Ja, sein Video habe ich mehrmals studiert.. Lock mich richtig an... Ich fahre normalerweise in Harz auch gerne was technisches und steiniges. hier als Beispiel...
Natürlich nicht vergleichbar wie Ferner  Aber deshalb wollte ich mal probieren. Ich war halt noch nie in Alpingelände. Meinst du wird es zu heftig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (17. Juni 2021)

also ich habs mir noch nicht zugetraut dort zu fahren, fahr dich erstmal da ein und entscheide dann am besten


----------



## Tobcinio7 (17. Juni 2021)

zerocolder schrieb:


> schade... Na ja, vielleicht ein ander Mal. Ich komme aus Braunschweig, fahre meisten in Harz, Elm und Hannover-Umgebung.. du?
> 
> Ja, Bell Super 3 R ist kein vollwertiger FF-Helm. So eine Hybrid Dinge, wie Uvex Jakkyl Hde. Bei Enduro fahren wollt man ja was luftiger und leichter ist als Downhill Helme...
> Sonst fällt mir auch noch MET Parachute (ohne MCR) ein. Passt auch etwa zu deinem Budget..


Ich komme aus dem Münsterland—> NRW 😄

hmm gute Frage was man da nimmt


----------



## Tobcinio7 (17. Juni 2021)

Was meint ihr zum Fox Rampage MIPS ? 
für ca 150€ oder ist der nur für Leute mit einem „Dick“ Schädel?


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (17. Juni 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> mm gute Frage was man da nimmt





Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr zum Fox Rampage MIPS ?
> für ca 150€ oder ist der nur für Leute mit einem „Dick“ Schädel?


Die Passform ist das wichtigste, das bekommste nur über das tatsächliche Aufsetzen.
Also entweder in einen gut sortierten Laden (unwahrscheinlich bei "Nischen"-Helm) oder ne Bestell-Orgie wie in den diversen Thread zum Thema dokumentiert.


----------



## Tobcinio7 (19. Juni 2021)

MTB-Helm LEATT MTB 4.0 Grün 2021 | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ MTB-Helm LEATT MTB 4.0 Grün 2021 ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com
				



Den hab ich in Größe S erst mal bestellt, mal schauen


----------



## Herr Latz (1. Juli 2021)

zerocolder schrieb:


> Ja, sein Video habe ich mehrmals studiert.. Lock mich richtig an... Ich fahre normalerweise in Harz auch gerne was technisches und steiniges. hier als Beispiel...
> Natürlich nicht vergleichbar wie Ferner  Aber deshalb wollte ich mal probieren. Ich war halt noch nie in Alpingelände. Meinst du wird es zu heftig?


Der Trail ist schon wirklich schwer. Und alpin. Das gute am MTB ist ja daß man sich auch immer fürs schieben entscheiden kann. Aber eins ist klar, "relativ auf dem Anfänger-Level" und Fernar Trail geht irgendwie schwer zusammen. Da schiebt man mehr als daß man fährt.


----------



## Tobcinio7 (3. Juli 2021)

Hab ja den Leatt DBX 4.0 zur Probe gehabt , passte dann aber nicht so , hab den ja über Probikeshop bestellt und wieder zurück gesendet , 
Rücksendung ist wohl angekommen , aber hab noch kein Geld von denen zurück bekommen … 😕


----------



## Tobcinio7 (5. Juli 2021)

Hab jetzt den IXS Trigger FF MIPS bestellt, taugt der auch was für den Bikeparkeinsatz? (Gelegentlich) bin diesen Sommer z.B in Sölden 😎


----------



## baconcookie (5. Juli 2021)

Ja, der hat auch ne DH zertifizierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerocolder (6. Juli 2021)

Herr Latz schrieb:


> Der Trail ist schon wirklich schwer. Und alpin. Das gute am MTB ist ja daß man sich auch immer fürs schieben entscheiden kann. Aber eins ist klar, "relativ auf dem Anfänger-Level" und Fernar Trail geht irgendwie schwer zusammen. Da schiebt man mehr als daß man fährt.


Ja, okay. "Relativ Anfänger" ist auch einer sehr breite Begriff.. Schaffe schon einige S3 Strecken im Harz. Ich hoffe die sind mit Fernar vergleichbar..


----------



## Herr Latz (6. Juli 2021)

zerocolder schrieb:


> Ja, okay. "Relativ Anfänger" ist auch einer sehr breite Begriff.. Schaffe schon einige S3 Strecken im Harz. Ich hoffe die sind mit Fernar vergleichbar..


Wenn das S3 wirklich nach der Singletrail Skala bewertet ist und du da gut runterkommst, dann hast du auf dem Fernar Spaß. Wenn das so ein "da sind mehr Steine als auf der Anfängerlinie und ne Wurzel hat es da auch" S3 ist, dann hast du ne andere Art von Spaß 😝
Es ist halt immer schwer einzuschätzen wie ernst man die Bewertungen in verschiedenen Gegenden nehmen kann. Das wird ja oft phantasievoll ausgelegt. Und im Harz war ich noch nie fahren.
Aber egal. Man stirbt ja nicht wenn man auf einem zu schweren Trail einsteigt. Man muß halt bisschen mehr schieben. Insofern finde ich deinen "einfach machen" Ansatz gut! 🥳
PS: Man kann im Bikepark einfach zum Einstieg der Ollweite hochfahren und dann auf einer Schotterstraße zur Gletscherstraße rüberqueren. Dann kommt man mit mäßig viel Uphill (vieleicht 300 hm) zum Einstieg vom Fernar. Dann spart man sich das Shuttle. Evtl ein Rücklicht für den Tunnel mitnehmen.


----------



## Ganther (7. Juli 2021)

Ich bin am Wochenende mit dem Fox Proframe in den Starkregen im Bikepark gekommen. Seitdem knarzt/quietscht wahrscheinlich das Mips. Hat das Problem auch jemand? Habs jetzt mal auseinandergenommen, es wirkte noch leicht feucht, fast fettig. Ich lasse es jetzt ein bisschen liegen, weiß noch nicht ob es weg ist. Vorher war es komplett lautlos.


----------



## Tobcinio7 (10. Juli 2021)

So der IXS Trigger FF MIPS passt schon mal nicht schlecht, darf dieser denn ein bisschen spiel haben auf der Rübe?
bzw wie testet ihr das am besten?
ich bin da echt ratlos , nach oben und unten kann ich ihn „gut“ bewegen, seitlich tut sich eher nichts…


----------

